# OH NO!!! PLZ HELP



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

My chicken had an inch long toe nail!! So I clipped it but on one of the nails I clips it to short by accident and it started blessing it would not stop bleeding so I wrapped it up in a paper towel, and it’s not bothering her either.I was going to put vet rap on it but she did not seem to be in pain though.  I feel so bad can I get some advice about what to put on it? She is a silkie but I can’t get a good picture cuz of her feathers on her feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It happens to all of us at one time or another. Get some Blood Stop to keep on hand. If it happens again you can use sugar or flour to help it clot.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok thank you I was super worried. I thought I would have to take her to the vet


----------

